# Change PID from Celsius to Fahrenheit



## geezer79 (Oct 15, 2021)

I would like some first hand instruction on how to change my PID from Celsius to Fahrenheit settings on my Rocket Mozzafiato Timer Evolutione R machine. The Owner's manual does not include this information, only how to change the factory set Celsius setting.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't understand. What *exactly *are you trying to change? Are you referring to the display valves, I..e: you want the temperature to be shown in F rather than C? Or are you referring to an specific setting? Please be more specific.


----------



## geezer79 (Oct 15, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I don't understand. What *exactly *are you trying to change? Are you referring to the display valves, I..e: you want the temperature to be shown in F rather than C? Or are you referring to an specific setting? Please be more specific.


 I would like the display to be in Fahrenheit instead of Celsius.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@geezer79 -

Check this:

https://clivecoffee.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115002824508-PID-Settings-and-Clive-Recommended-Settings

Steps 1, 2 and 3. Pretty much all machines use the same unit manufactured by Gicar. So your machine should be the same. You want to change setting F.01.

Do not change anything else if you are unsure what the setting is for or what you are doing.


----------



## geezer79 (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes, I read the manual and page 20 references "Machine Installation" which includes several models, but nothing I read mentions any change to the PID! I also previously found the "clivecoffee.zendesk.com" article but since there was no reference to my Rocket machine I was afraid to try and possibly screw something up. Since I was trying to do this on a weekend, I thought I would wait until Monday and call Seattle Coffee Gear (where machine was purchased) and inquire their tech walk me through the process. I not only read the manual, I Googled and watched several videos trying to find the specifics that made me comfortable enough to try changing myself.

In any event, thanks for your reply!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@geezer79 - no worries. I was trying and searching stuff for you and I usually write on the post at the same time. Only afterwards I took a closer look and the manual is the same for pretty much all Rocket machines. Insane!

I don't think you can screw anything up too much, in all honesty. Just make sure you have the machine switched off, hold *both* buttons pressed together and *keep* pressed while you turn the machine on and *wait* until the display show the F.01.

I emphasise those words because, if you release the buttons earlier, or only hold one of them, it's likely the machine might reset to factory settings. As DaveC says... Gicar's little joke.

But yeah, seems sensible to contact your vendor. They would potentially tell you the same thing.


----------



## geezer79 (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks for the reply/info MediumRoastSte, really appreciate your response, especially the timing. This is my initial journey into this type of machine, as I came from the BBE and really enjoy pulling shots and making the wife here favorite coffee drink. I have only had the machine for 1 week and transitioning from the BBE to the Rocket was effortless since I was using a Niche grinder for the BBE as well. I have the IMS shower screen and the IMS baskets and they really keep the Group Head clean.

Thanks again, Roger


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

geezer79 said:


> IMS shower screen


 I totally agree. It's a worthwhile investment for E61 group heads, in my opinion. Let us know if you manage to change the settings. 👍


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

I'll just leave this link here ...


----------



## geezer79 (Oct 15, 2021)

I did manage to get the change made, but must have messed something else up as it has been on now for about 30 -45 minutes and has not come to temperature as yet. It seems to be suck on 126 degrees Fahrenheit. I am waiting for a Tech to call me from the place I purchased the machine. Previous to my messing with the advanced settings and it read Celsius and would heat up to 121 C in about 15 - 20 minutes. Also, on my timer screen (little round circle) when I turn it on it reads version 1.11 and when going into the PID settings at start it read 1.01 so I am not sure what is happening but right now it won't come up to temperature that I can use to pull a shot!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

geezer79 said:


> I did manage to get the change made, but must have messed something else up as it has been on now for about 30 -45 minutes and has not come to temperature as yet. It seems to be suck on 126 degrees Fahrenheit. I am waiting for a Tech to call me from the place I purchased the machine. Previous to my messing with the advanced settings and it read Celsius and would heat up to 121 C in about 15 - 20 minutes. Also, on my timer screen (little round circle) when I turn it on it reads version 1.11 and when going into the PID settings at start it read 1.01 so I am not sure what is happening but right now it won't come up to temperature that I can use to pull a shot!!


 Ha! Of course. You need to also change the temperature of the boiler if it didn't change automatically. You need to change to the correspondent value in Fahrenheit (121C = 250F). You don't need to go into advanced settings for that, you just increase the temp using the arrow.


----------



## geezer79 (Oct 15, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ha! Of course. You need to also change the temperature of the boiler if it didn't change automatically. You need to change to the correspondent value in Fahrenheit (121C = 250F). You don't need to go into advanced settings for that, you just increase the temp using the arrow.


 Was on the phone with the purchasing company when I received this email (SeattleCoffeeGear Company) and they advised me to not do anything more from information received from 3rd parties and to just send the machine in as a non-functional return and they are sending me a new machine. Pursuant to these directions, I have already packaged it back up and sent it off via FedX. I paid additional shipping ($18 for 2 days shipping) and hope to have the new one by the weekend. Thanks for all yours information/support!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

geezer79 said:


> just send the machine in as a non-functional return and they are sending me a new machine


 That's a bit extreme! Hope your new machine is set to F by default.

So that I understand, are they asking you to send the machine back because it was faulty from the outset or because you, as the user, should not have changed from C to F? If the latter, that's indeed extreme.


----------



## geezer79 (Oct 15, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's a bit extreme! Hope your new machine is set to F by default.
> 
> So that I understand, are they asking you to send the machine back because it was faulty from the outset or because you, as the user, should not have changed from C to F? If the latter, that's indeed extreme.


 When I had finally changed the C to F, the machine would not come up to temperature (only got to 126 degrees) even after leaving it on for hours. So given this issue, I called then for directions on what to do and after 10 - 15 minutes waiting for the "chat CS person" to discuss with their Tech, it was him that advised I return machine for a new one. Also at time of ordering the new machine, I requested they change the C to F prior to sending and they said they could not do that. Sooooo, I guess it will be up to me to do it again, only this time it will be with one of their Techs guiding me via the phone. Had I not been on the phone with them when I received your email, I would had implemented your suggestion regarding the boiler Temp reset. But since they were aware of my following third party suggestions/instructions, they were kinda firm in their direction to send it back. So for the fear of them possibly voiding my warrantee, I sent it back. Oh, by the way, thanks for your prompt responses, really appreciate it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@geezer79 - No worries. Just to check... After changing the temperature unit to Fahrenheit, did you set the machine to 250F (i.e.g: 121C or thereabouts?)


----------



## geezer79 (Oct 15, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @geezer79 - No worries. Just to check... After changing the temperature unit to Fahrenheit, did you set the machine to 250F (i.e.g: 121C or thereabouts?)


 No, never had the chance to deal with this suggestion as the vendor recommended that I not mess with it any further, so for fear of them voiding my warrantee, I left it alone and sent it in. I am in hopes of receiving my replacement the end of the week. Again, thanks for your help. What this has done is make my much smarter about this machine and it's initial setup.


----------

